# Anyone with teens?



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi
I feel a bit pathetic for writing this but I'm so anxious today as Sam, (who is 14 years old) has gone to Alton Towers for the day with his school year. It's a treat to let off steam following their year 9 SATS.
He's gone off, with his spikey hair, aftershave, "civvy" clothes and his backpack, with enough food to feed an army and I am in knots....worrying he'll be ok.
I'm worried sick he'll fall off something or get injured....
It didn't help my Mum pointing out she'd heard in the news how a young teenage girl had fell 120 feet off a ride and died   (not from Alton Towers)
I don't wrap him up in cotton wool, he's a tough, hardy young lad, but my stomach is churning and I feel so awful, I doubt I'll get much done today.... until he returns home.
Does anyone else feel like this, or had similar emotions?
Sorry for the rant but just needed to get it off my chest.
Thanks for listening
Gayn
XX


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hiya Gayn,

I have a 16 yr old son, and I still worry about him now even when he goes down the shops it's natural, there would be something wrong if you didn't.

All we can do is just let them go and get on with life come what may.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

Hi Gayn

I have a 14 year old daughter & I too worry myself sick everytime she goes out without me..  She went on a trip to Alton towers last june with her class mates & yep I worried all day.. But she came home & said she'd had a fab day although she'd not gone on many rides, it was just the fact that she'd spent the day with friends & mum & dad weren't watching her every move  

I'm sure he'll be fine sweetie

Hugs

Roz xx


----------

